# What aftermarket parts would TT owners like to see created



## rfoster1120 (May 25, 2012)

I would like to find out what TT owners need or want to be created. Is there a part that continues to fail that could be better? Performance modification , poly bushing and so on.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd like a nice windshield wiper fluid reservoir cap/plug. Could provide you with measurements.

My stock one has been broken for years then just disappeared recently.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5774334-Parts-you-want-to-see-made-What-isn-t-available


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

I can build you mantis guage pods, primered and ready for paint. $30 shipped. I can build them in any configuration. Support a mbc, any size guages, switches anything


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Glass headlight lenses.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

jedge1.8t said:


> I can build you mantis guage pods, primered and ready for paint. $30 shipped. I can build them in any configuration. Support a mbc, any size guages, switches anything


 Could you post up an example?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's a unpainted one, just primered 

The edges are rounded, and setup its attached by Velcro.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Low cost FMIC pipe kits. This way we can pick out our own FMIC and use the appropriate pipe kit. You would want 3-4 kits per car. One for same side, one for wider and narrower, etc. It shouldn't need to cost more than $100.


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

I am interested. What's it made out of, and do you have some more pics (both installed, and uninstalled) 



jedge1.8t said:


> Here's a unpainted one, just primered
> 
> The edges are rounded, and setup its attached by Velcro.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

lite1979 said:


> Glass headlight lenses.


 +1 :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

lite1979 said:


> Glass headlight lenses.


 Won't happen due to the design of the lenses. You won't be able to cast a glass piece to fit the factory dimensions and tolerances. Some one already tried and it was a "no-go".



180dan said:


> Low cost FMIC pipe kits. This way we can pick out our own FMIC and use the appropriate pipe kit. You would want 3-4 kits per car. One for same side, one for wider and narrower, etc. It shouldn't need to cost more than $100.


 ? Forge, Tyrolsport, Pag already have good items out there. At the end of the day you get what you pay for. Cheap ic's result in engines going boom. Best bet if you want to use a high end big front mount it is not as efficient as a AWIC due to limited cooling flow across the front of the TT. Thus is why the factory used side mounts to prevent contaminating the radiators air charge any more than needed. If you want to fit something custom, then I suggest going to your local custom metal fab shop. No perfect kit will exist due to too many different variables.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

A Manuel steering rack conversion kit 
A transparent timing belt cover 
Carbon fiber doors and door cards 
Carbon fiber hatch


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Won't happen due to the design of the lenses. You won't be able to cast a glass piece to fit the factory dimensions and tolerances. Some one already tried and it was a "no-go".
> 
> 
> 
> ? Forge, Tyrolsport, Pag already have good items out there. At the end of the day you get what you pay for. Cheap ic's result in engines going boom. Best bet if you want to use a high end big front mount it is not as efficient as a AWIC due to limited cooling flow across the front of the TT. Thus is why the factory used side mounts to prevent contaminating the radiators air charge any more than needed. If you want to fit something custom, then I suggest going to your local custom metal fab shop. No perfect kit will exist due to too many different variables.


 One same side pipe kit could fit just about every same side FMIC. Just use long trimmable silicone couplers and cut too fit. Your right though, a standard FMIC would have many variables. It seems alot of people are having good results with their FMICs on TTs. But I don't know enough about AWICs to say how much more efficient they would be. As far as you get what you pay for; I would say that intercoolers are definately an item where prices vary greatly on identical quality stuff. But what would I know, I'm using a Forge SMIC :facepalm: (came with the car).


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Dan, the Forge SMIC not working well enough for you? What turbo/track usage are you seeing? IAT, boost and timing logs?


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

TT_Power said:


> I am interested. What's it made out of, and do you have some more pics (both installed, and uninstalled)


 Thats the only pic i really have and i dont feel like uninstalling it to get a picture, basicly just draw me up what you want yours to look like then i will make it for you. I will use my car to reference. 

its basicly a 1/8 inch MDF wood, edges routed, and the top portion is wedged with a supporting 3/4" mdf to give the angle and to adhesive to the top of the ceiling of where the ashtray would mount. 

Ill probably make a few of these in couple different setups and post them on the classifieds


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Dan, the Forge SMIC not working well enough for you? What turbo/track usage are you seeing? IAT, boost and timing logs?


 There's alot that's been written back and forth about Forge and other people's logs. Truth is, I'm not even one of those guys that think the Forge SMIC isn't any good. I was really just making a joke and trying to avoid the "you can't talk, you use a Forge SMIC" argument. I haven't logged IAT, boost, or timing purely with the Forge SMIC vs the nay sayers logs in mind. Never felt the need because I was fairly certain the Forge was significantly better than stock. But I don't want to start that whole arguement again. I haven't tracked her yet. I boost to about 22 PSI peak (SPS3 at 7) and I only rarely feel heat soak. I think alot of SMIC performance is based on venting to and from. But what do I know, I use a Forge SMIC.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

GLASS HEADLIGHTS i would buy a set for 300.00


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

boser hood extensions. or hoods


----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

Lower grille fogs with OEM styling 
column gauge pod (to cover up the messed up display) 
FWD rear seat delete kit thats reasonably priced


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

180dan said:


> I only rarely feel heat soak.


 Off topic, but where are you feeling this heat soak? Reaching out the passenger window and touching the SMIC? :laugh: If you haven't logged timing and IAT's, you have no idea if your IC is sufficient or not.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

20v master said:


> Off topic, but where are you feeling this heat soak? Reaching out the passenger window and touching the SMIC? :laugh: If you haven't logged timing and IAT's, you have no idea if your IC is sufficient or not.


 I'm not saying whether or not the IC is insufficient. I'm only saying that I "feel" like I'm getting less power after running many WOT runs. This may or may not be the IC but it "feels" like heatsoak. You can't feel less power from your IC being heatsoaked? It could "feel" like a piece of Sh%t or it could "feel" like whatever. It's just an opinion. I've "felt" there was a gremlin in my car breaking crap under the hood when I'm not looking. I don't have logs to back it up though. If I used logs I wouldn't say "feels" I would use "is". But who cares? Sorry OP for threadjack'n


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Since Stratmosphere is no longer in business, someone needs to start making again the interior headliner for the roadster. 

I have one and without a doubt, it was the best investment I made. It really quiets down the TT and adds a layer of insulation to boot. 

If I could only have one mod for my TT, this would be it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

How about a nice quality armrest?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Atomic Ed said:


> Since Stratmosphere is no longer in business, someone needs to start making again the interior headliner for the roadster.
> 
> I have one and without a doubt, it was the best investment I made. It really quiets down the TT and adds a layer of insulation to boot.
> 
> If I could only have one mod for my TT, this would be it.





warranty225cpe said:


> How about a nice quality armrest?


 X2:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

180dan said:


> I'm not saying whether or not the IC is insufficient. I'm only saying that I "feel" like I'm getting less power after running many WOT runs. This may or may not be the IC but it "feels" like heatsoak. You can't feel less power from your IC being heatsoaked? It could "feel" like a piece of Sh%t or it could "feel" like whatever. It's just an opinion. I've "felt" there was a gremlin in my car breaking crap under the hood when I'm not looking. I don't have logs to back it up though. If I used logs I wouldn't say "feels" I would use "is". But who cares? Sorry OP for threadjack'n


 At Lime Rock I lost 5-8mph with stock SMIC's on the main straight (75 deg day) after 3-5 laps. This was made up with Tyrols I maintained it for 10 laps (90 deg), after my speed would drop 5-8mph, coolant system, oil temps and closer proximity of other cars reduces the efficiency of the cooling system. 

When you are within a foot of another car your available cooling is greatly reduced. Even more so if that car is drafting the car in front of it. Each time the air becomes hotter and hotter, loosing its thermal difference from your intercooler/radiator. 


The logs/dyno/trap speed/lap times are typically done with trying to eliminate variables and they are done repeatedly (very, very hard to tell on the street as you do not get to control variables, same corner, same gradient of inline/decline ect.) Where on the track, you might discover that after every lap, you loose .1mph of trap speed, but shave off .2 sec per lap. As the engine gets into it "normalized" operation range, the tires are also getting into operational range providing more grip. This is where it gets very very hard to decipher if the heat soak is costing speed or the fact that the tires have increased grip levels and thus increase drive train loss  


If you can build your car to do awesome lap times/ drag strip runs under the "worst of conditions". Then your setup will be hard to beat when it turns to "ideal conditions. 

Best advice Dan, would be to get some track time. Then once you can set a base line, you can change one thing at a time to increase cornering, speed and braking. Cars that are built to go fast on the track are often terrifyingly fast on the street with less HP than their street breed counterparts. 


And who ever wants manual steering on their TT is :screwy: lol its like driving a truck when you take away the power steering. 




warranty225cpe said:


> How about a nice quality armrest?


 Been debating that one a bit. Would be very nice to get rid of those silly cup holders and put something useful onto that bolting location :laugh:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

DeckManDubs said:


> Won't happen due to the design of the lenses. You won't be able to cast a glass piece to fit the factory dimensions and tolerances. Some one already tried and it was a "no-go".


 Then a quality plastic replacement option versus having to buy complete assemblies! Think there is a good market for it! 

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Then a quality plastic replacement option versus having to buy complete assemblies! Think there is a good market for it!
> 
> Joe


 Def is for a plastic replacement


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Been debating that one a bit. Would be very nice to get rid of those silly cup holders and put something useful onto that bolting location :laugh:


I do like this one but that price is really tough to swallow. If it had two cupholders (maybe turning the existing design 90 degrees) I think it'd be close to perfect.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

ttwsm said:


> I do like this one but that price is really tough to swallow. If it had two cupholders (maybe turning the existing design 90 degrees) I think it'd be close to perfect.


Agreed! That price almost makes me want to get the materials to try to replicate it myself.. and I know nothing about working/molding/shaping aluminum.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*I'd like...*

A stainless steel screen grille with surround a la Bentley Continental GT etc.
Failing that, a billet grille that isn't ugly.


----------



## JennyVB17 (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish the cup holders collapsed and could be hidden within the center console. Combining that with an armrest would be awesome


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

Konzept style badge less grille
Better gauge pods (pillar, mantis, vent rings)
Roadster hardtop that's less than $1000 (possibly carbon fiber)


----------



## H3NTA1 (Nov 25, 2010)

TT/DSM said:


> Konzept style badge less grille
> Better gauge pods (pillar, mantis, vent rings)
> Roadster hardtop that's less than $1000 (possibly carbon fiber)


Gauge pod: i saw a thread someone sold a gauge pod that goes on the winshield/center vents
i did the supra pillar mold thing. w/ autometer digi gauges...not bad. If anyone interested i can send u a pick through my phone(don't know how to post piks) jus pm ur #....


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TT/DSM said:


> Roadster hardtop that's less than $1000 (possibly carbon fiber)


2.5k would be a more of a realistic price for a carbon unit. Below 1k is smoking crack


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> 2.5k would be a more of a realistic price for a carbon unit. Below 1k is smoking crack


LOL, this thread is most "smoking crack". That's (hardtop for $1K) is just one of the better examples. Thread should have been entitled. 

"What aftermarket parts would TT owners like to see created, but said owners have not intention in paying the true or even a resonable cost for the parts; or have no idea what it would cost to make them so consider the similar ones available now as too expensive."

But that would be too long. 

I'd love to have SS DP for $50, or a Stage 3 set up for $1500, a TT with a V8 or a TTRS engine for $2000, or a HT for $1000....crack, I tell you. 

Carry on.

cheers.


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> 2.5k would be a more of a realistic price for a carbon unit. Below 1k is smoking crack


I was meaning more of a regular hardtop for under $1000 and possibly a carbon one for whatever the price. My bad choice of words.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TT/DSM said:


> I was meaning more of a regular hardtop for under $1000 and possibly a carbon one for whatever the price. My bad choice of words.


Still very difficult at that price. Back in 1989, my wife bought a miata with the hard top. The miata hardtop is "regular" , you now plastic, fiberglass, or what ever...but no carbon or aluminum. Even then, it was $1800 and that was mass produced and the price was low to keep it in line the base price of the car ($13, 999). 

cheers


----------



## jedge1.8t (Jan 27, 2012)

Targa top conversion


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I've seen aftermarket hard tops for miatas and s2000s for around $800. I just can't stand $2500 for an oem one.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

1-Rear Strenght bar (you know? where our seats latch to) and a basic low cost rear seat delete, or just somply fitted carpeting to cover up the metal nicelly and the bar (polished would be nice) would look simply awesome back there.

2- a 180Q FMIC piping kit, or the entire kit with the core too, a bit more affordable, since the cheapes one still like $900 wich i think its redic. for thise cars, they are only TT not Ferraris/Lambos


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

I know CXRacing makes a fmic kit for the 180s for $500. I know a lot of DSM guys run them and their pretty good quality.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL, this thread is most "smoking crack". That's (hardtop for $1K) is just one of the better examples. Thread should have been entitled.
> 
> "What aftermarket parts would TT owners like to see created, but said owners have not intention in paying the true or even a resonable cost for the parts; or have no idea what it would cost to make them so consider the similar ones available now as too expensive."


LMAO :laugh:

This thread makes me realize my fear of making TT parts is justified.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

H3NTA1 said:


> Gauge pod: i saw a thread someone sold a gauge pod that goes on the winshield/center vents
> i did the supra pillar mold thing. w/ autometer digi gauges...not bad. If anyone interested i can send u a pick through my phone(don't know how to post piks) jus pm ur #....


I found a website of a shop in Germany that sold these. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

thormx353 said:


> I found a website of a shop in Germany that sold these. I'll try to find the link.


http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=130744

http://www.limiting-values.at/de_index.html

Anybody order these or know how we can order them? Favorite gauges by far.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> "What aftermarket parts would TT owners like to see created, but said owners have not intention in paying the true or even a resonable cost for the parts; or have no idea what it would cost to make them so consider the similar ones available now as too expensive."


Why all the hate lately Bob-o?

I'm one of the people that think the $1,000+ rear seat delete is a piece of crap and way over priced, so I built my own for $100. I'd like to think I'm one of the people who doesn't mind dropping a few grand in my car but for $1k I need to be getting more than a piece of carpet and a metal bar with snazzy dimpled aluminum trim pieces...

I think there is a line between smoking crack for being cheap and smoking crack for buying *overpriced crap*. I mean look at the people who pickup roof racks for $400+ I could buy a beater for ~$400 and throw my snowboard straight on the roof or in the trunk.

With TT hardtops being valued around $3k - browse Craigslist, you can find a TT coupe in need of a little work for $3-4k. Now you have two TT's for the cost of a hardtop :screwy:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Why all the hate lately Bob-o?
> 
> I'm one of the people that think the $1,000+ rear seat delete is a piece of crap and way over priced, so I built my own for $100. I'd like to think I'm one of the people who doesn't mind dropping a few grand in my car but for $1k I need to be getting more than a piece of carpet and a metal bar with snazzy dimpled aluminum trim pieces...
> 
> ...


No hate, Doug-y, 

I chuckle/wince when I see what I think are (my opionion only) requests for the unreasonable. The thread topic is valid, and there are a number of valid requests, but with them should come realistic expectations of price. 

I agree, $1K is outlandish (and the $2k+ audi wants for theirs is even more outlandish) for a rear seat delete and making your own for $100 is the better option. But, you didn't make a $1k or $2k delete kit...you made a $100 delete kit. Wouldn't it be silly of me to expect your $100 quality kit for $10? Of course it would.

Edit: and $3-4K is crazy money for a used OEM hardtop like the one's MCPi had for sale recently. They sell used in europe for $1-2K...so he bought a few, paid the have them shipped back, and resold for a slight profit. Can't blame a guy for that and when considering his time and effort to collect them, his investment, shipping and insurance, their limited supply and huge demand, maybe $3-4K isn't so crazy.

We all know you cannot get a caddy one a chebby budget. It's silly to ask for one. 


cheers,

bob


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

thormx353 said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=130744
> 
> http://www.limiting-values.at/de_index.html
> 
> Anybody order these or know how we can order them? Favorite gauges by far.


I have one. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...l-pictures&p=80036965&viewfull=1#post80036965

Just email them. Markus is easy to work with, but shipping takes about 3 weeks.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

20v master said:


> I have one. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...l-pictures&p=80036965&viewfull=1#post80036965
> 
> Just email them. Markus is easy to work with, but shipping takes about 3 weeks.


Email sent. We'll see what happens. Thanks, and your pod looks good!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm one of the people that think the $1,000+ rear seat delete is a piece of crap and way over priced, so I built my own for $100. I'd like to think I'm one of the people who doesn't mind dropping a few grand in my car but for $1k I need to be getting more than a piece of carpet and a metal bar with snazzy dimpled aluminum trim pieces...


You are talking about the OE rear seat delete? It is very overpriced. But what isn't from the factory/dealer? Things can always be made by one self for much less in material costs and time. I totally agree for that kind of money you would expect to get a lot more for your money. 

There was a custom rear seat delete for sale in the classifieds for ages and probably still is for something like $600 that isn't all that nice.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

thormx353 said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=130744
> 
> http://www.limiting-values.at/de_index.html
> 
> Anybody order these or know how we can order them? Favorite gauges by far.


Cool idea but not very well executed. They should have spent more time on the design. Looks like a quality part though.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

thormx353 said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=130744
> 
> http://www.limiting-values.at/de_index.html
> 
> Anybody order these or know how we can order them? Favorite gauges by far.



Got a hold of Markus. Most likely will be ordering the pod this weekend.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a company that can make polycarbonite headlight lenses. Matt is sending me a set of stock headlight lenses to show them and see about having a mold made from them. Hopefully I'll have some information next week on pricing and how long it will take to get this started.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

dogger said:


> I have a company that can make polycarbonite headlight lenses. Matt is sending me a set of stock headlight lenses to show them and see about having a mold made from them. Hopefully I'll have some information next week on pricing and how long it will take to get this started.


:thumbup:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

dogger said:


> I have a company that can make polycarbonite headlight lenses. Matt is sending me a set of stock headlight lenses to show them and see about having a mold made from them. Hopefully I'll have some information next week on pricing and how long it will take to get this started.



:thumbup::thumbup:
:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Do work!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

dogger said:


> I have a company that can make polycarbonite headlight lenses. Matt is sending me a set of stock headlight lenses to show them and see about having a mold made from them. Hopefully I'll have some information next week on pricing and how long it will take to get this started.


I have been busting my ass at work, but will get these in the mail tomorrow for sure. :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have been busting my ass at work, but will get these in the mail tomorrow for sure. :beer:



Thanks Matt!


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

Excited to hear more about the lenses :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

how about a kit to mount a boost controller like a profec B? i know where most mount them, but how about a plug and play kit...


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

crzygreek said:


> Excited to hear more about the lenses :thumbup:


X10 mine are all pitted I'd love to just replace the lenses like my GTi instea of buying super expensive headlights


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> how about a kit to mount a boost controller like a profec B? i know where most mount them, but how about a plug and play kit...


Where do most mount them? I'm assuming the lower change compartment below the ashtray?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I should have some info on the headlight lenses this week. Once I get the original lenses I can get some quotes on producing them and make molds from them.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

dogger said:


> I should have some info on the headlight lenses this week. Once I get the original lenses I can get some quotes on producing them and make molds from them.


 This is the best info in the thread (or maybe hope) so far. 

The 1k hardtop idea....seriously? Have you looked at the construction and build of say a dirt cheap miata hardtop (not even OEM there...miata=hardtops plentiful) and the actual audi hardtop? Aluminum space frame, fiberglass shell, full defrost, wiring, frame securings, full a headliner, seals... 

I am one of those that paid a good price to get the legit piece here and it's worth it. Very similar as well in the market for other OEM tops and their prices (there is a boxster one on my local Craigslist right now for 2500). Snoop on other forums too and you'll find the s2000 guys have it as a option too, it's just as rare and pay what we pay and then some. 

If you'd trust a hardtop on the top of your car made to meet the lowest dollar and expect it...err, to look good, "perform", etc. for less than 1000 that is a pipe dream. 

Again...Miata. Different story and that's just based on the options there are for them vs. the market and shear number of miatas there are still on the road, etc. 
the "demand" if you will is there based on that... 

TT roadster owners...different story, lower production numbers....farther and fewer in between. 

Can gurantee a TT owner would be happy with their hardtop investment. Worth every penny of what I paid for mine  



















Joe


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

20v master said:


> Where do most mount them? I'm assuming the lower change compartment below the ashtray?


 I've seen them in the ashtray and in the "vent" for the interior motion sensor on the headliner.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I got the OE headlight lenses from Matt, thanks. Right off I can see this is not going to be easy to remake new ones. This week I'll take them to the prototype guy and see what he thinks.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

dogger said:


> I got the OE headlight lenses from Matt, thanks. Right off I can see this is not going to be easy to remake new ones. This week I'll take them to the prototype guy and see what he thinks.


Please for the love of boost make this happen. 

I'm interested in the creation of a clear timing belt cover. Always liked seeing nice shiny cam gears being flaunted.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also have a lil' somethin somethin going for the headlight lenses.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

i'm interested to see where this headlight lens attempt goes......4th or 5th time around could be the trick:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

dogger said:


> I got the OE headlight lenses from Matt, thanks. Right off I can see this is not going to be easy to remake new ones. This week I'll take them to the prototype guy and see what he thinks.



:thumbup: I hope it all works out. I would like to stop having to polish mine every other month...


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

TT/DSM said:


> I know CXRacing makes a fmic kit for the 180s for $500. I know a lot of DSM guys run them and their pretty good quality.


There is huge controversy over their products because plain and simple they aren't trash. I know of two 400WHP cars in my area that run them. I have personally witnessed one on the dyno on a 412AWHP WRX with lots of goodies and it logged fine as far as cooling, and didn't heat soak until the 4th-5th run with maybe 10 minute cooling intervals in the middle of summer.

Retrospectively, Buschur did a review of them in comparison of their core and it was obvious that the CX Racing cores heat soaked way faster but until that point there was under 4WHP in difference between the cores. Now this study was done on an evo, and I don't quite remember how many ponies she was throwing down, but that doesn't seem like that big of a loss for the cost/power ratio. 

Now as far as pressure drop and lag gains, I personally am in the dark to how they preform. In reality it always comes back to this. "what are your goals, and what do you plan on doing with the vehicle?"


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Unfortunately the way the lenses are shaped its not that straightforward as I had hoped. Once I opened the box and saw what they look like off the car I had the feeling this wasn't going to be easy. We can't tell how Bosch makes them. If they are two parts that are sonic welded together or some multi-piece trick mold. 

I'm going to take them to a guy who works for Tesla next week. He has a lot of experience with prototyping plastics and I'm hoping he can sort out how to make them.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> Unfortunately the way the lenses are shaped its not that straightforward as I had hoped. Once I opened the box and saw what they look like off the car I had the feeling this wasn't going to be easy. We can't tell how Bosch makes them. If they are two parts that are sonic welded together or some multi-piece trick mold.
> 
> I'm going to take them to a guy who works for Tesla next week. He has a lot of experience with prototyping plastics and I'm hoping he can sort out how to make them.


This sounds more promising. 


Who wants to play spy and help me steal the secret from bosch if it fails?opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> I've seen them in the ashtray and in the "vent" for the interior motion sensor on the headliner.


Hmmm, I'll have to test fit it there this weekend. Thanks. :beer:


----------

